# Tastenkombination Windows + P funktioniert nicht mehr



## Murrichs (28. Oktober 2018)

Moin Leute,

seit 3 Wochen funktioniert die Tastenkombination Windows + P bei mir aus heiterem Himmel nicht mehr.  Das Menü zum Umschalten erscheint einfach nicht. 
Ich betreibe meine Mühle mit Windows 10. Habe schon mehrfach zurückgesetzt und "neuinstalliert", soweit das bei Win 10 möglich ist. Keinerlei Veränderung. 
Jetzt das lächerlichste an der ganzen Geschichte: Im Anzeige-Menü kann ich ohne Probleme sämtliche Umschaltungen per Maus vornehmen. Bild erweitern, duplizieren usw. Funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.
Ein Monitor hängt per HDMI dran, der andere per DVI-VGA Adapter. Habe natürlich verschiedene Tastaturen ausprobiert.
Kann mir jemand helfen? Es macht mich wahnsinnig.  Auch Workarounds werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## D0pefish (29. Oktober 2018)

War kurz suchen, weil bisher nie benutzt. Starten kannst du die Funktion mit Win+R, dann "displayswitch" eintippen und ausführen. Die zwei ersten Lösungen bei Anderen waren, aktuelle Version von displayswitch.exe besorgen (halte ich für Käse, wenn man sein OS pflegt), eine weitere Lösung war Avast Antivirus zu deinstallieren (interpretiere ich mal als richtig konfigurieren). Kannst ja weiterlesen, ob du noch etwas mit meiner Suchmaske findest: win+p shortcut does not work - Google-Suche


----------



## Murrichs (30. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank. Den Tipp hatte ich  schon gefunden. Jedoch bekomme ich beim Start von displayswitch die Meldung, dass "die App nicht ausgeführt werden kann". Habe mir auch schon die Ersatz-Exe besorgt.  Bekomme aber irgendwie nicht die vollen Zugriffsrechte auf den System32 Ordner. Auch nicht als "echter" Administrator. Kann die Dateien also nicht tauschen. Nächster Versuch wird dann sein die Datei über ein Linux Live-System zu ersetzen.
So ein Krampf.
Achja, Avast nutze ich nicht.


----------



## D0pefish (30. Oktober 2018)

Vielleicht mal umbenennen in displayswitch2 und zum Testen in den Ordner werfen. Ach so... versuch doch auch "sfc /scannow" in einer Konsole/PowerShell mit Adminrechten, falls noch nicht getan. Es könnte ja auch ein anderer AV-Client sein aber denke, du hast das schon richtig verstanden...  Die Fehlermeldung ist natürlich wieder Suchmaschinenfutter. Entspannt mit aktueller ISO sauber neu aufsetzen bzw. Testumgebung auf ausgedientem Datenträger, um herauszufinden wo es anfängt zu krampfen ? ^^


----------



## Murrichs (30. Oktober 2018)

Yeeeah, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! Es funktioniert wieder 
 "sfc /scannow" hat die Datei laut log reparieren können. Hatte den Ansatz schon irgendwo anders gefunden, aber mit komischen zusätzlichen Parametern und dem Ergebnis ich müsste die neue Datei aus einer sauberen Iso extrahieren oder so... Klang zu kompliziert, aber weißderteufel warum hat es so geklappt!
Hammer! Was hab ich mich rumgeplagt.


----------

